# code for endometrium thickening



## kumeena (Aug 10, 2009)

please give me the code for endometrium thickening

thanks


----------



## PBrydon (Aug 10, 2009)

793.5


----------



## goldkapp (Aug 20, 2009)

621.8


----------

